# Haunted Mansion Costume and Makeup



## TheDarkRideBoy (May 18, 2013)

Hey everyone!
So, my roommates and I are doing a Haunted Mansion themed walkthrough for Halloween. What do you guys suggest are far as costuming and makeup goes? I'm on a shoe-string budget, so nothing too fancy. Thanks everyone!
Sincerely,
Scotty


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I just filmed a Haunted Mansion-esque ghost character. I just did a highlight and shadow makeup with creme colors, some crepe hair eyebrows and mutton chops, and dressed him in a grey suit.


----------



## TheDarkRideBoy (May 18, 2013)

Mr. Chicken, you are AWESOME!!! That sounds completely doable! Thanks Jasper!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What do your roommates look like?
What, if any, costumes do you/they have?
What scene(s) are you doing from the HM?
I'd try to match the scene to the costumes, or the costumes to the scene.


----------

